

Neal Stephenson on tall towers and NSA cyber-spies - efficientarch
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-24116925

======
Uhhrrr
Darn! I was hoping an interview meant a new book was coming soon. But while
he's halfway through a pair of new novels: "I think [they will be released]
mid-to-late 2014 perhaps - something like that."

